# My Consignment Vanity and MAC Collection. PIC HEAVY



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 18, 2009)

So I recently hit up the consignment shop to buy a vintage desk and turn into my vanity. I got my first vanity for my 21st birthday and hated it no drawers so out with the old in with the new also took pictures of my collection its small but I was surprised yesterday I had more than I honestly thought I had. 






My junk store find before painting 40.00 and I love this thing





After painted so pretty





My roses I stenciled on the top and the bottom sides. 





My new vanity in my room my free chair I got out of the trash 






My largest drawer I put my shadows in 





my 4 favorite shadows I use for my smokie eyes
left to right Pandamonium, Silver ring, Idol eyes, and Vellum 





Shadows I havent even used yet
left to right Henna, Innuendo, and Illegal Cargo 





My first two MAC shadows that began my collection
left to right Shale and Pink Freeze 






Mineralized Eyeshadows 
left to right Fresh Green Mix, Odd couple (broken), and Brightside / Gallery Gal




Pigments Gold Mode, and mauvement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Palettes 
left to right Heatherette Trio 2, Sweet Cakes 1, Heatherette Trio 1

Heatherette Trio 2 (contents)
baby petals, v.i.p, and cassette

Sweetie Cakes 1 
almond icing, gateaux, sugar blue, demi sweet

Heatherette Trio 1 
hoppin', moodring, and cloudburst





My paint pots never even used 
left to right rollickin' and greenstroke




My drawer of lip stuff. 





Lipsticks 
left to right strapless, ramblin' rose, style warriors sunsational, barbie sweet & single. 





Lipgele'e Moonstone
Chromeglass ? lost label
Mini Glasses 
left to right enchantress. love nectar, beaux, c-thru, mouthwatering





Glasses left to right 
Full for you, posh it up, flusterose, perky, lull, out for fun, night affair, wildly lush, viva glam v, and elaborate





Face Drawer





My single lonesome blush (Honour) 





Sheerspark pressed powder (Solitare) 





The oh so pretty compact it came in. 





Pressed Powder 
left to right Irridescent pressed belightful (broken), HK Tahitian Sand, HK Pretty baby





Skinfinishes left to right brunette and warmed





Concealers / Powders NC 15 Sheer Loose and NW 15 Moisture cover





Mascars Liners and Shadesticks





Liners, Softsparkle iris accents. and Softsparkle peacocked





Shadesticks left to right Shimmersand, Beige-ing, and Overcast





Mascara left to right Trial Zoomlash (zoomblack), 2 Mascara x (black), prolong lash (pitchblack) 





Cleaners and Moisturizers





Brush Cleaner x2 
Charged water 
Studio Moisture Cream 
Wipes





Brushes 





Nail Laquers





left to right lady minx, vestral white, and steamy





Before sorting through the mess.... 





Drawer of perfumes





Lacoste Inspiration, Juicy Couture, Gucci Envy me (my favorite). Johan B, Valentino Rock n' Rose. 





Paris Hilton Just Me, Lacoste touch of Pink, Paris Hilton, Lacoste Dream of pink. 





JLo Miami Glow, OP Juice, Tommy Hilfiger True Star, Liz Claiborne Liz Sport


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 18, 2009)

U did a great job on ur little treasure!


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 18, 2009)

thank you my mirror is a little croocked my brother was a tad bit intoxicated when hanging it not to mention its super heavy.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice collection : )


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice. 

I love the fact that you have a manageable collection


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope to expand it though I wonder where it will be at a year from now as you can see already half that stuff hasnt been used anything in a bix hasnt been used yet was only taken out for photos I dont discard boxes till I use a product. Im looking forward to some of the upcoming collections like style black I like smokie eyes so I love the cinderfella and youngpunk thats coming out and I look forward to holiday sets I got some more MAC I cant come scross cause its pry in the bottom of my purse like 2 black liners and a purple colored lip gele'e and a lip palette. I am commited to mac though I havent used any other makeups I think its because I know it works for me when I was younger I would wear cheap stuff and learned quickly that make up is an investment to your skin so I started buying the good stuff. My first ever MAC purchase was the posh it up lipgloss since then Ive bought 3 tubes my first shadows are pinks freeze and shale.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful job refinishing the vanity!


----------



## belle89 (Sep 18, 2009)

I absolutely love what you did with that desk. Too cute!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 19, 2009)

Your vanity is so cute!  And your makeup collection is lovely.


----------



## Expensive Pink (Sep 20, 2009)

What a perfect idea for a vanity!


----------



## Sass (Sep 20, 2009)

Love love what you did with your vanity.  I have been going to consignments in my area, but have not come across any vanities yet.  I hope to come across one soon.


----------



## User27 (Sep 20, 2009)

****


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Love love what you did with your vanity. I have been going to consignments in my area, but have not come across any vanities yet. I hope to come across one soon._

 
I had a hard time finding vanities too and if I did come across one it was nothing to my liking so I ended up going with a vintage desk since it was more spacious and hung a mirror above it.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I saw the vanity the other day and honestly had no clue what you were going to do to spruce it up. Glad you showed me and showed me well you did. I love the stenciling job and love that you did this with just an idea in your head that you liked the vanity. You got it ready way quicker than I expected and it turned out amazing. Maybe I need to be hiring you to do one for me. xD

I love it and the flowers give it a very feminine edge that it didn't have before. I hope you see a lot of use with it or until your collection outgrows it....I'm sure you're working on that just as quick. =)_

 
I got some grief about actually painting it. someone mentioned I destroyed an antique oh well if I did, I did it to my liking. Im one of those people when I want something I want it now so I felt like it took me forever to re-do it. It took about a week 1 day to sand I primered 1 day and painted the drawers the same day I primered then I painted the desk its self the following day let dry stenciled the top let it dry over night even though its suppost to taked 48hrs to dry stenciled one side the next morning flipped it over that night stenciled the other. next day my brother clear coated it for me I found a chair in the trash painted it and had it in my room by that sunday it still actually reaks of paint when Im sitting their doing my makeup but eventually the odor will go away. 

You should deffinently get one they are fun to do that was my first time stenciling I pry would of done a better job if I wasnt on a budget. I would of liked to did my flowers like a darker pink fading intothe light pink but I went to the craftstore with 10.00 and that bought my pink and green paint stencil and adheisive. 

Yes my collection seems to be growing all the time. Im going for the style black even saturday and can't wait my friend doesnt redeem her empties so saves them for me so with mine and her empties I got 48 they only let you redeem 24 at a time so luckily I have a friend going with me so shes going to redeem some for me and as a favor for doing it for me I told her id let her have 6 of the empties for the young punk shadow she wants. 

Heres what I plan on getting out of B2M

Cinderfella 
Young punk x2 
Earthy Riches MES
Family Silver MES
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass
Local Colour Dazzleglass
Marbelized Lipgloss Pretty Pattern 

What I plan on purchasing 
Nocturnelle (might wait on more empties) 
C-Thru (might wait on more empties) 
Im tossed between buying either the volcani ash or the asphalt flower fragrance Im on a budget 
Bare Study paint pot for sure!!!

My friend is getting her first Makeover shes excited Im excited for her she doesnt wear make up often but loves my MAC I did her make up the other day well labor day and I think it was a confidence booster for her I did a smokey eye for her and used c-thru and night affair on her lips a dark lower eyeline curled her lashes and added some mascara x she was so happy and when she showed her husband you could tell he was pleased.


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 21, 2009)

love the desk! i'm a d.i.y. girl myself


----------



## Amarie (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice pictures...thanks...!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 21, 2009)

wow your vanity loooks BRAND NEW from a store!! and you got a free chair to match with it!!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 24, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the vanity. I recently got an old vanity for $40 off of Craigslist and refurnished it. I love it so.

Yours is so pretty!!


----------



## Leven (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the paintjob on the desk! oh yeah.....and Moonstone Lipgelee FTW!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im soooooo jealous of your two Heatherette Trios


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 27, 2009)

Love your makeup collection! I need to get myself a vanity one day!


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

great job and nice collection


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice stash! I love how you painted ut and made it look nice.


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

That vanity is beautiful


----------



## geeko (Oct 2, 2009)

i love your vanity table too. Good job on refurnishing it.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

Very pretty vanity!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 7, 2009)

Love it!!! It looks so beuatiful


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

I truly love your vanity!! You did a fantastic job on it! It's girly, chic and classic. Your collection is great! 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Great makeover!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I love the paintjob on the desk! oh yeah.....and Moonstone Lipgelee FTW!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im soooooo jealous of your two Heatherette Trios
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Speaking of the Heatherette Trios I used the one with the pink and purple the other day didnt think I ever would but i met this stoner named MER with purple hair and her hair inspired me to use that palette and I did purple on my lid and pink in my crease it rocked and I love love love moonstone.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 7, 2010)

You did a great job on your vanity!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 24, 2010)

I will do another update when Im at the 1 year mark from this post.


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

What a lovely paint job! You really transformed it into a work of art!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 25, 2010)

love your vanity and your makeup collection!


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

loving the updated look on the vanity


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Kudos on the painting creativity!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 19, 2010)

My 1st day on Specktra i came across ur thread n i must say thank u, cuz b4 seeing ur vanity i never even thought about carving a lil space of my own, now all i can think about is getting a vanity...so thanks again 4 sharing, it's beautiful u did a great job : )


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice set up!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

I love your vanity!


----------



## amber_j (Apr 11, 2010)

The stencilling on your vanity is very pretty! Lovely collection.


----------



## beautylush (Apr 14, 2010)

I love this!  You did a great job on it!









Check out my blog! http://beautifulskyline.blogspot.com/


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job on the vanity.
Love your collection.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Nluv* 

 
_My 1st day on Specktra i came across ur thread n i must say thank u, cuz b4 seeing ur vanity i never even thought about carving a lil space of my own, now all i can think about is getting a vanity...so thanks again 4 sharing, it's beautiful u did a great job : )_

 
After you make your space you should do a thread with your vanity !


----------



## makababy (May 23, 2010)

I really love how you transformed the vanity ! Yeally nice job!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

What a great vanity! I'm inspired by your creativity. The first thing I thought of when I saw this was the Beastie Boys song "She's Crafty". Go give it a listen, it's you!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktbeta* 

 
_What a great vanity! I'm inspired by your creativity. The first thing I thought of when I saw this was the Beastie Boys song "She's Crafty". Go give it a listen, it's you!_

 
Haha I had to go and listen to the song.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 21, 2010)

By the was I did redo the vanity again I havent posted pics but I bought the LOL Dunclaire bedding at target so I painted my vanity black my room came out beautiful and Ill post photos with my updated collection.


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

now here's a great opportunity for this emoticon:


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice collection, the transformation you gave the vanity is gorgeous!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 21, 2010)

So jelaous of your vanity desk


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 22, 2010)

HA! Your vanity is my desk! But mine still looks like pic 1 haha. 

By the way, that was one heck of a find. Twenty years ago when this was purchased, it was pretty pricey.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 26, 2010)

That vanity is sooo pretty!  I think I'm going to have to look around for a project just like yours.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the collection! You did A great job on that vanity! I never thing of refurbishing things myself cause I just think I'll make it look worse.. Great Job! Its Really Pretty!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice job on the vanity! I love getting stuff cheap and fixing it up myself.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Updated 9-29-10


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice dumpster diving!  I think recycling is great for the wallet and the planet.  I am also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  over the collection of makeups too!


----------



## arlingtonian (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice set-up.  I love Gucci Envy me too!


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 26, 2010)

Cute collection! It has a really great items in it.


----------

